# My Ride



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pic of my ride---Haven't taken it out of the Barn since 2010--but the other day got her started up and cleaned some---was in the 70's this afternoon so took her for a little spin--Wha !! forgot how much i like this Baby :help: ---anyways I'm going to use her more this summer which starts today---She's a Honda Valkyrie 1530cc's 6 cyl--bought her new in 2000 have 25,000 mi's on her -went west twice maybe again before I get to OLD__lol---------------sb*


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking scooter SB

i have always been a fan of the valkyrie's

have you seen the new valkyrie goldwing yet? very nice looking bike

i have an '06 kawaski vulcan classic LT900

the wife and i went with some friends(whom have the same bike as me) yesterday and put on a little over 200 miles

was a gorgeous day for a ride

if you dont mind,maybe tomorrow i will add a pic of my ride on here


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good Skip, trailer is there -- hook her up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

sbg ---please do----everyone show your ride-sb


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice bike Skip !! I sure hope to get mine out of the garage more this summer also. I have a 96 Shadow 1200 with around 36,000 miles I think. I will try and post a pic also later today or Tuesday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bike Skip !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well heres a pic of my ride

its a 2006 Kawasaki Vulcan Classis LT900

bought it brand sanking new in '06,so new it was still in the crate when i bought it

it came with the bags and windscreen and floor boards and backrest on it,only thing i added was differant mirros

they are skulls that match my tattoo :wink:

it now has just under 17000 miles on it,and if i am gentle on the throttle i can get up to 53 mpg with two up

my next one is gonna be a loaded Goldwing


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice ride for sure----just got back from town on mine, met my daughters for supper--BOY was it cold long the Big Lake-----sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cold, would have felt nice after the last couple of hot days weve had(upper 80's with lots of humidity)

saturday when we went riding we put on about 200 miles

i was wearing a tank top and it was hot and sunny all day long,needless to say i got a wee bit sunburnt

but atleast i dont have a truckers tan anymore lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some nice rides!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ride SGB !


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys are killin me! I had a 2007 Harley Street Glide but had to sell it a couple years ago when work got slim. Took me almost a year to stop missing that bike! Wife and I put 15,000 miles on it in a bit over 4yrs. In 2008 we took our first vacation in almost 20yrs. Rode the coast hiway up to Port Angeles WA and ferried over to Victoria B.C. for a few days. 2009 we went to Sturgis. Took a trip to Vegas one year. Multiple trips to N. CA to visit inlaws. Had a great time on it.
And now you guys are dredging up the old urges!! Lol Damn I miss that bike!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lifes to short to not ride bike


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is my baby, 2009 Flhx with 3800 miles. I just got it in May with 2900 on it then. Big difference from my old fxwg and I love it.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking scooter

i always wanted a harley, just have never been able to justify the amount of $$ they want for them


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

I have always wanted an flhx but could never justify the cost. The wife was wanting something more comfortable and I just couldn't pass up the deal I got on this one.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more nice looking bikes, in the day and travelling was all on motorcycle - Central America 1/2 dz. times.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, finally got the bikes out for pics. The first & second pics a 96 Shadow VT1200 with just under 26,000 miles ( I thought it had more, lol)

The third is my ticket getter, seems I am always getting stopped when I ride it. It is an 84 Shadow VT700. Only 9300 original miles but has alot of work in the motor. I still have all the original parts like seat, mufflers, lights and rear fender. Told my son he could have it as soon as he gets his motorcycle endorsement on his license. He is going for it in July.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Fast Rides ED------look' en Good everyone fun to see your Rides--sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking bikes Ed

i see you like loud pipes


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, just the bobber is loud. The other has glass packs like the old muscle cars, I took the fiberglass out once and it was just to loud, but you know they say loud bikes saves lives, lol


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice ride! A buddy of mine just bought an '03 Harley Road King. Made me think of riding around as a kid on a Honda Twinstar checking gopher traps. Maybe one day I'll get a nice bike for cruisin! (probably not 1500cc's though!) I've never personally played around with a 6 cylinder bike before, pretty sweet looking ride though!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i seen a guy cruising thru town here a couple weeks back

he was on a BOSS HOGG

i asked what size motor(they all have v8 engines)

he said "its a small one,only 295 horse power"


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

295 HP on a cycle?... Does it have foot pegs, or do you just rest your feet on sides of the engine? heh heh!!


----------

